# Tell me about the SP-01



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

In the CZ line the only one I own right now is the P-01--- I absolutly love it and it will be my CC weapon when and if I ever get around to getting my permit. 

Now I am looking for a "fuller sized" CZ. 

The SP-01 has caught my eye. Unfortunantly no dealer in town carries one for me to examine. 
Well I have kinda small hands the P-01 is very manageable but with the SP01 high magazine capacity, I am worried about its grip...is it fat or fatter than the P-01 grip? 

I have shot a CZ-75 before on a few occasions, and I thought its grip too was managable but I wasimpressed with the gun which eventually led me to my P-01 purchase.

How does the SP-01 perform? I am not finding much on the net regarding range reports etc. 

What about its reliability would you consider it a combat pistol? I am after something that will withstand abuse and hard conditions and still be reliable and still go bang after you pull the trigger.
I know the P-01 went through many types of such tests and is on of the reasons I bought it. 
So tell me about the SP-01??????????????/


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The SP-01 is, indeed, a combat pistol. It is part of CZ's Law Enforcement series and was designed with law enforcement, special weapons units and military in mind. I have found the SP-01 utterly reliable. The grip frame is identical to the CZ 75 you mentioned having handled. It is not hard to handle at all. I have medium sized hands and my grip is secure and comfortable.

The SP-01 is fun to shoot due to the front heavy design. Recoil is truly minimal in the 9mm version which I own. The pistol is available in .40 S&W and would, no doubt, out handle many lighter polymer based pistols. Due to the full length frame/slide contact, the action is tight and there's little room for dirt and crud to enter the system during hard use.

Thankfully, the SP-01 has the same internal mechanisms as the P-01 and will perform every bit as well as your compact companion. ISO 9001 standards are also the same for both guns and parts are interchangeable.

CZ is undervalued in the US marketplace. I wish you luck in finding a dealer who carries the gun so can feel for yourself. If not, you'd do well to take the leap of faith and order one is you are very fond of the P-01. Prices for the CZ will only go up in years to come.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a relatively small hand, and I shoot both my SP01 Tactical and the CZ75 D PCR Compact (which is similar in size to the P-01) with no problem..I can handle both guns with the same easiness and grip feel..The SP01 grip is longer though, but in terms of the grip thickness or width per say, It feels the same. Hope this will answer your question.

And by the way, Pistolero is 100% right about every piece of info he provided, specially that CZ's are undervalued in the US market, eventhough they are really great guns.

Check out these CZ's with the Coco Bolo grips:


----------

